# WORLD WAR Z (2D Blu-ray; Paramount)



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

[img]http://www.hellhorror.com/assets/world-war-z-blu-ray.jpg[/img]*Releasing/Participating Studio(s): Paramount Pictures
Disc/Transfer Information: Region A; 2.40:1 (Original Aspect Ratio: 2.39:1); 1080p High Definition 50GB Blu-ray Disc
Video Codec:  MPEG-4 AVC
Rating: Unrated
Running Time: 123 Minutes
Tested Audio Track: English DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1 (48kHz, 24-bit; Tested in 5.1 Configuration)
Director: Marc Forster
Starring Cast: Brad Pitt, Matthew Fox, Mireille Enos, James Badge Dale, David Morse, David Andrews


PLOT ANALYSIS:*

In the interest of saving time I am going to paste my thoughts here about the film based on my reaction to the theatrical exhibition when I returned from theaters after seeing it; the audio and video analysis for the Blu-ray, which I viewed last night, will follow below.

Here were my initial impressions about the film:

_You’ve seen this done before: Rabid, incredibly fast-moving zombies taking over the world that can really only be put down with a bullet to the cranium – Dawn of the Dead, 28 Days Later and in the case of I Am Legend, “vampire”-like creatures that hungered for human flesh. As a summer action-esque blockbuster, Marc “Quantum of Solace” Forster has crafted an enjoyable roller coaster of a zombie plague film based on the corresponding novel, yet there’s really nothing about World War Z that I found to be too monumental in terms of scope, development or originality. Don’t get me wrong – it was definitely enjoyable and perhaps worth purchasing on Blu-ray release day, but you won’t walk out of your local Cineplex completely enthralled with intense feelings of grandeur or rhapsody when you….oh, never mind…let’s just take a look at the flick, which I was able to see as an early preview this past Thursday evening...

We had been waiting to see this one, as most of you undoubtedly had, ever since the trailers hit screens…the images of the piles upon piles of wildly rabid zombies climbing upon each other to infiltrate a giant wall – which turns out to be a fortified area in Israel – and other images that flashed before us which seemed uber-exciting and made it seem like World War Z had much promise. What concerned me, of course, as I suspect it did a great many people around the world viewing this, was that I began wondering just how close we really are to something like this actually occurring…you know, what with all these books, stories, tales and subsequent motion pictures that are released, I fear the scientific community and certain governments of the world know something we don’t. Is this our destiny, to become flesh-eating monsters that prey on one another? Is it not going to be something that far succeeds the likes of AIDS or cancer as a widespread pandemic but rather a biological nightmare virus that turns us into “undead”? The whole “undead” thing rubs me the wrong way, too – as suggested in classic campy films such as Return of the Living Dead or even Romero’s Night of the Living Dead, I can understand the notion of “corpses” coming back to life via a chemical or some element that seeps into the soil and calling that “the attack of the undead!” But what Forster does in World War Z by calling these “the undead” makes me scratch my head a bit, as it’s really a virus that spreads that makes us as humans go berserk and eat other humans, a la the Dawn of the Dead takes. That being said, I’m not sure where the next great biohazard threat is going to come from on a pandemic scale – is it going to be something like we saw in Outbreak in which a monkey spread a deadly strain of flu-like sickness that made our eyes bleed out and gave us such high fevers we could have spontaneously combusted…or, is it going to go the way of turning us into man-eating zombie-like things as depicted in so many films and books? Or, is it going to be the result of the medical community playing with so much DNA tampering that they create a deadly strain of something from the likes of trying to alter the genetic structures of things like rabies as seen in I Am Legend? And what exactly were those things in the original Omega Man with Charleton Heston? I’m just askin’…

Okay, so World War Z starts off with the main character, played by Brad Pitt (in a refreshingly restrained performance that truly worked), shown getting his kids ready in the morning on what appears to be a seemingly ordinary day in Philadelphia. Pitt’s character is an ex-UN ambassador type that ends up stepping right into a situation in which he is pitted against mankind’s greatest virulent threat ever in that some kind of plague has spread across the world, turning humans into flesh-eating “zombies” (or so they’re calling them from a rumor that began in Asia). As the film opens, Forster builds a sense of foreboding dread as we hear all kinds of news reports in the background suggesting the virus plague is being spread faster than originally anticipated; Pitt’s character, along with his wife and children, pile into the car and head for downtown Philly, only to be caught in bumper-to-bumper traffic which never leads anywhere good in any of these films (think Armageddon, I Am Legend et al). When the family notices a huge explosion in the distance on one of the side blocks, the tension gets even thicker as we wonder if this was a terrorist bombing or something…else. When a Philadelphia cop on a motorcycle comes screaming by and smashes Pitt’s character’s mirror off, he steps outside only to be confronted by another cop that demands he return to his vehicle – but before he can even finish his sentence, the cop is mowed down and smashed away by a garbage truck that is racing down the street and demolishing everything in its way. We, as the audience, begin to wonder what’s going on and it’s then we get a glimpse into the setpiece Foster has been setting up in this opening sequence – hordes and hordes of people running from their cars and through the streets are being mowed down and devoured by zombie-like beings that used to be fellow Philadelphians, the plague having taken over this major U.S. city.

Pitt’s character gets the family to safety as the zombies run rampant through the streets, eventually finding shelter and supplies in a drug store supermarket that’s been overrun by looting and mayhem. As he obtains Albuterol for his Asthma-stricken daughter, Pitt’s character then leads them through the burned-out city as the day turns into night, eventually stumbling on to a Latino family’s apartment somewhere in New Jersey who take them in and offer them refuge, cervezas and food. Pitt’s character knows a thing or two about survival, though, and he informs the Latino family that their best way of staying alive is to keep on the move with him and his family. However, the Latino family doesn’t come along, and Pitt’s character and his family in tow make their way fighting a horde of zombies that have attacked this apartment complex to the roof of the building where they’re rescued by a helicopter sent by a UN delegate that knows Pitt’s character. The family is taken to an American carrier ship in the mid-Atlantic which is serving as a command center for the military and biological disease experts trying to get a grip on the situation, and there they are offered bunk bed accommodations, food – tainted by jet fuel or something – and protection, for now, along with other “valued” survivors of the zombie plague (thus far). If this reminds you of the selfish, inhuman and downright cruel approach the U.S. government took when “choosing” who would survive to re-populate mankind as seen in Roland Emmerich’s 2012, you wouldn’t be alone. We then meet David Andrews (Terminator 3, Graveyard Shift), an American military officer who makes Pitt’s character an offer…his family will be granted asylum and protection aboard this aircraft carrier for the duration of the plague so long as he goes on a mission with a biological disease scientist and some Navy SEALs to track down the source of the disease, which is believed to be somewhere in Asia. Forced with the decision of letting his family be removed from the ship so another “privileged party” could have their accommodations or helping the same government he sweat blood and tears for in the past and is now threatening to destroy his family, what do you think he chooses to do?

And so the group hops aboard a SEAL transport plane, where the scientist who has tagged along makes some interesting comments and observations about how Mother Nature is a “serial killer” who leaves clues just like human serial killers because “she wants to get caught” in some strange manner; he also suggests to Pitt’s character that he should look for clues that Mother Nature has left to search for this weakness because even in the midst of the virus’ most brutal “attacks,” sometimes all is not what it seems. The action then shifts to somewhere in either China or Japan, where the plot gets a bit thick and difficult to follow; the SEALs, Pitt’s character and the scientist arrive at an Air Force base of some kind in a blinding rainstorm only to be attacked by virus-stricken beings that end up killing what was their one hope of finding a vaccine against the plague, the scientist. I don’t know how they do it, but the group ends up killing and fighting off all the zombies they come in contact with before meeting up with other U.S. military operatives at the base who give them a bit of a background on the spread of the virus. At the heart of the story is the fact that Israel is one country in the world that somehow knew about the outbreak of this virus before it happened, building a containment wall around the city of Jerusalem and which has kept them immune from the zombies until now. Pitt’s character makes a trip to Israel and meets with the head of the Mossad – Israeli “secret service” intelligence – who gives him the in’s and out’s of how they built the wall, how they knew about the oncoming plague and even a personal tour of the walled-in city. However, it isn’t long before hordes of enraged, hungry zombies pile upon one another and get over the wall, letting them into Jerusalem where they proceed to attack everyone in sight, thus finally infecting the one region of the world that didn’t seem to be affected. Desperate to get away from the country, Pitt’s character – who has saved an Israeli soldier girl but whom he also had to cut the hand off of in order to stop the spread of the virus after a zombie sunk his teeth into her and whom is now in tow with him – ends up boarding an outgoing plane at the very last second under armed guard escort. The plane, loaded with remaining survivors that managed to escape Jerusalem in time, takes off and heads for a specific destination supposedly boasting low, safe numbers of the undead. However, cleaning the infected wound of the Israeli girl’s hand isn’t Pitt’s character’s main problem aboard this plane – when a white Chihuahua begins barking at a closet towards the back coach cabin, we know something isn’t right. Of course, the pooch was correct in assuming there was a zombie that snuck onboard, and before you know it, mayhem and chaos has spread throughout what appears to be an Airbus, the virus being transmitted in a ridiculously rapid fashion until nearly everyone is attacking everyone within minutes. Without any options and facing hordes of infected zombies approaching their seats, Pitt’s character takes a chance and launches one of the soldier girl's grenades at the oncoming horde, the side of the plane being blown out along with all the infected passengers. The Airbus crashes into nearby fields, with only, of course, Pitt’s character and the Israeli soldier girl surviving.

The two end up coming upon a disease research center that Pitt’s character had been told about earlier, and it’s there that the final plan concocted by him takes shape: After meeting with the researchers, doctors, virologists and scientists at the clinic, Pitt’s character suggests not creating an antibody, or “cure” for the disease, per se, but rather an element of “camouflage;” after recalling what the scientist aboard the SEAL plane said to him about “finding a weakness” in Mother Nature and using it against her and then also remembering he noticed some people that were completely unaffected by the zombies and who simply watched as the attacking hordes ran past them and didn’t bother, he deduces that perhaps these infected people do not attack those “sick” somehow – i.e. have cancer, are elderly with problems, etc. – and comes up with a plan that’s far-reaching but seems like mankind’s only hope. The plan revolves around the notion that they would need to get into the storage facility at this disease research center – now completely overrun by zombies who were once medical staff in there – to pick up bottles of controlled illnesses such as influenza, SARS, etc. which would then be injected into themselves so that the zombies would deem them “invisible.” You with me so far?

Pitt’s character, the Israeli soldier girl and one of the doctors go on the journey of trying to slip into the storage facility under the radar of the wandering, meandering zombies patrolling the hallways and walkways – keeping extremely quiet as another factor that attracts the infected is loud, startling sound – while getting into the refrigerated storage room to get the bottled viruses. During a nail-biting sequence in which the humans play a game of cat-and-mouse with the wandering zombies, the team gets separated and Pitt’s character ends up making it into the storage room. However, a small problem arises when a zombie follows him and is now waiting right outside the door. Again faced with no choices, Pitt’s character decides to inject himself with one of the illnesses as a test run, which ends up, of course, eventually working after some time has passed as he opens the door to the storage room and walks right past the creature, eventually trapping him inside the refrigerated chamber. As a further test, Pitt’s character then creates a great deal of noise to attract the other zombies in the hallways, who surround him and the now-reunited team he went in with but end up lumbering and running right past them. Obviously, the plan worked…but now the question becomes, how do you administer all these illnesses to the people who are still human, and then what do you do with the zombies once they consider humans “invisible” and not to be attacked? Pitt’s character sums up the plan and the situation in a pre-closing credits narration sequence, suggesting once the zombies “ignore” the remaining humans of the world, there is now plenty of time for the military to burn them out or kill them all…and yet I still asked after coming out of the theater, “Yeah…but what about the small, miniscule chance that they didn’t get ALL the zombies…and there are still some out there who can spread this all over again once it evolves?” 

Pitt’s character suggests, also, that “The war has just begun…” in the vein of Terminator character narration elements…opening up the possibility for some kind of sequel. But to be honest, I don’t know if the book variant of World War Z had a follow up, and further, I’m not convinced it would be necessary or even work. Still, there IS that question that makes us wonder what if all the zombies weren’t killed…

As a sort of more real-world-grounded fusion piece of Resident Evil, Dawn of the Dead and some other deadly virus-run-rampant projects, Marc Forster’s World War Z was good summer blockbuster entertainment. It does sometimes exhibit that been-there-done-that feeling and it seemed to me that the trailers made it out to be a bit more exciting and visceral than the final product actually was, but you should definitely check it out if you haven’t already._

[img]http://www.digitaltrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/World-War-Z-screenshot-12.jpg[/img]*VIDEO QUALITY ANALYSIS: HOW DID THE DISC LOOK?*

Well friends, I was hoping that we would get something better in the visual and aural departments compared to _Olympus Has Fallen_, the last Blu-ray I recommended as a purchase, but unfortunately that’s not the case – Paramount seems to have dropped the ball on this one, delivering both an audio and video presentation that really aren’t up to snuff as I see it. From the very opening frame of _World War Z_, the 2.40:1 image is bathed and coated in a soft, almost detail-less look that was really off putting – the film, following opening credits, starts with a shot of Brad Pitt’s character’s family in the kitchen of their suburban Philadelphia home and this sequence was rendered in an overtly soft, DVD-like fashion really doing nothing to show off the technical prowess of high definition. Most likely a photographic or stylistic decision, the sequence – and subsequent following scenes – was disappointing to look at, reminding me very much of the soft, hazy visuals on the aforementioned _Olympus Has Fallen_ disc. As the transfer moves forward, the visuals go from detail-less to slightly less so, the outdoor sequences adding some more detail to facial close-ups and such. Still, colors remained muted and unsaturated – most likely to continue the theme of dreaded doom about to befall these communities plagued by the zombie outbreak – while that “veil” continued to cover the visuals on display rendering them soft. 

At some point, the 1080p encode gets zapped with what appeared to be an orange/yellow/bronze kind of lathering, the images going from looking cold, cool and sterile to suddenly appearing yellow-ish and “stained” in this orange/yellow patina – I’ve seen this before in other more modern-day releases where visuals and transfers seem to be coated in this jaundice-like color (unless they go the other way and appear cold, blue and lifeless) as if a display’s color temperature has been jacked up to the highest “Warm” setting available, and I believe it has become a concern amongst enthusiasts who have complained about these DVD and Blu-ray transfers. But here on _World War Z_ the effect was almost astonishing at certain points. As I said, though, prior to this happening, the film remains locked in a cold, almost colorless temperature, highlighting the Philadelphia and New Jersey locales the action takes place in towards the beginning. 

Fortunately, the transfer grows some detail as the plot reaches its conclusion, the facial hair on Pitt’s battered face showing tremendous clarity and the Jerusalem sequence, in particular, coming off clear, crisp and clean. However, this was far – and I mean far – from what I’d call reference video for a new title that was just released yesterday. The entire transfer from almost beginning to end was coated in this soft, murky veil that robbed most sequences of any detail while nothing really stood out in any particular way; I hope, friends, upcoming buys like _Fast & Furious 6_ and _White House Down_ and even _Man of Steel_ fare better. I was disappointed. 

[img] http://platform-online.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/World-War-Z-screenshot-1.jpg[/img]*AUDIO QUALITY ANALYSIS: HOW DID THE DISC SOUND?*

I don’t know if it had anything to do with the fact that I played this 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio track in a “dumbed down” 5.1 arrangement – doubtful because I didn’t have any issues with _Star Trek Into Darkness’_ 7.1 Dolby TrueHD mix – but the audio accompanying the 2D _World War Z_ Blu-ray I purchased didn’t impress me, at all. I’ll go so far as saying this track sounded _worse_ to me than the Master Audio track on _Olympus Has Fallen_ which I didn’t give high marks too either. Quiet, hushed, reserved and soul-less from the beginning, there was some kind of “hole” in the audio track here for _World War Z_ that I can’t really describe – while the opening Paramount logo expressed some impressive cues as its stars flew towards the legendary iconic mountain, the momentum of this audio track didn’t really build after that and the entire mix seemed to be mastered on the very low end of the spectrum, requiring _ a lot_ of master volume to heat up. The zombie attack in Philadelphia, in the beginning of the film, didn’t contain any real energy to it; there was a lack of subterranean LFE in most spots, my sub not cracking or popping once in disapproval as it usually does when the volume is turned way up. 

Surround usage was the track’s strong point – from the very first aforementioned zombie attack, the screams, cries, howls, growls and guttural noises from the undead filled the soundstage and surround channels with constant occurrence while gunshots, ambient cues, echo effects and other directional appointments made their way to the rear in a realistic fashion. The soundstage was constantly active – front and rear – which is a good thing, but the problem was this lack of sheer energy and heft the track exhibited. I had to crank my master volume control to highly elevated levels to really get immersed in this one and to even follow dialogue – which remained ridiculously hushed and low throughout especially when Pitt’s character is talking – and that bothered me. Big action setpieces such as the plane crash outside the W.H.O research facility and the Jerusalem zombie sequences were accompanied by wallops of bass, but they weren’t subsonic filter-free drops of LFE that will take your walls down – head-scratching to me given the new release status of the film and disc and the subject matter on hand (hordes of attacking viral zombies). 

In the end, I wasn’t impressed, at all. I am sure others will have different findings regarding the audio (and video) and will report them, but this is what I can submit to you. 

[img]http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQCGYcBOXROcCcztywQZ-iTNbiNrEmD_MDEzzVuf-E3_RPxqw81BjkRjecbbw[/img]*FINAL THOUGHTS:*

This was one of those buys that I feel as though I could have waited on; I remember seeing this theatrically and not being so smitten with it as I would have liked. Was it good? Yes. The best zombie apocalypse story ever told? No. Watching it on Blu-ray last night, with the disc’s substandard audio and video, I felt like the experience was even less involving – it’s an okay film with decent performances, but it’s clearly not one of those “head-turning barnstormers” that don’t come along nearly enough from Hollywood. Anyway, let’s discuss _World War Z_ on Blu-ray, everyone!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I think you still have the Star Trek DVD cover on the review. Check the picture on the top left. 

As for the movie, I am curious and so will rent it. 

Thanks for another good review.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> I think you still have the Star Trek DVD cover on the review. Check the picture on the top left.
> 
> As for the movie, I am curious and so will rent it.
> 
> Thanks for another good review.


LOL; it was a formatting error, JJJ -- it has since been fixed. Thanks! Looking forward to your thoughts...:T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> LOL; it was a formatting error, JJJ -- it has since been fixed. Thanks! Looking forward to your thoughts...:T


Yes. The "World War Z" cover is much bigger and noticeable!  lol..

I was thinking this movie of all movies would have had a bunch of extras worth watching but I guess not.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> Yes. The "World War Z" cover is much bigger and noticeable!  lol..
> 
> I was thinking this movie of all movies would have had a bunch of extras worth watching but I guess not.


Oh, as far as extras, JJJ, I never really mention them in any review; perhaps I should start doing that for folks like you that get into the extra material. There may be a plethora of extras on this disc, I just didn't check them out; my apologies my friend.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Oh, as far as extras, JJJ, I never really mention them in any review; perhaps I should start doing that for folks like you that get into the extra material. There may be a plethora of extras on this disc, I just didn't check them out; my apologies my friend.


No issues. I do like to see extras. On the zombie movies, usually they show how they made the masks, etc. Some of them are very interesting. Also, the director comments add to the movie so to speak.



Keep the good reviews coming!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I hear you...

But you know what I dislike most about extras? Sometimes they remove that "magic" that goes into motion picture making...you know? Like you watch something and then you're like "Oh, yeah, I know how they did that..." :rolleyesno:

Thanks for the kind words, my friend! :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

So true. Yes.. Sometimes it is best to not know how things are made. As the saying goes.. ignorance is bliss. lol. 

If it is a movie I really enjoy, I do however, like to see the extra's.. Even if I do see the majic so to speak being told, I still enjoy the movie!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I also wanted to add that there were some atmospheric elements present in the DTS-HD Master Audio soundtrack that really popped and made themselves noteworthy, specifically helicopter fly-overs and cues of planes taking off which roared into the appropriate surround channels in an aggressive fashion; interestingly, it seems I am in the massive minority of reviwers on this one, as most comments I'm readling are full of nothing but critical praise for this audio track and its sonics. I don't know...I just don't hear it; it's like something was missing here to make this a true beat-you-across-the-face sonic sandstorm and I just felt like it was lacking...

Anyone else sense this on the DTS-HD MA track?


----------



## shchang118 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm hoping for a WWZ 2 just to have more content. I think it was a great plot but too many holes. Highly entertaining though.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

shchang118 said:


> I'm hoping for a WWZ 2 just to have more content. I think it was a great plot but too many holes. Highly entertaining though.


It seems like they're leaving it open for some kind of followup/sequel; not sure how that would work out though...but you're right, there were plot holes here that would sink the _Queen Mary_...

As for audio and video presentation, I ran the disc through the system again last night and I still contend that this was a hushed, muted audio mix without any real sonic energy -- and that the video encode rendered visuals that were way too soft to look at.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I loved the audio on this one. 

I haven't read your reviews before but a few things stood out as odd for a movie reviewer... First off, you clearly have a system incapable of true reference sonics since your subwoofer regularly pop and crack. Second, do you even review movies at reference since you mention the need to "crank the MV"?

About the colour balance and video this is clearly an artistic choice made by the director. The colour balance is most likely to separate the locations and set the "mood" as it were.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> It seems like they're leaving it open for some kind of followup/sequel; not sure how that would work out though...but you're right, there were plot holes here that would sink the _Queen Mary_...
> 
> As for audio and video presentation, I ran the disc through the system again last night and I still contend that this was a hushed, muted audio mix without any real sonic energy -- and that the video encode rendered visuals that were way too soft to look at.


This movie had some serious sonic energy! and that scène at 1:05 says it all :hsd: As for the video I have to agree pure artistic intent with a few shoots that were nice but overall captured the mood :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

atledreier said:


> I loved the audio on this one.
> 
> I haven't read your reviews before but a few things stood out as odd for a movie reviewer... First off, you clearly have a system incapable of true reference sonics since your subwoofer regularly pop and crack. Second, do you even review movies at reference since you mention the need to "crank the MV"?
> 
> About the colour balance and video this is clearly an artistic choice made by the director. The colour balance is most likely to separate the locations and set the "mood" as it were.


I think this post and commentary is a bit on the harsh side; it's very easy to point a finger at someone doing reviews -- even those without the means to obtain a multi million dollar setup -- and say "you don't have the proper gear to evaluate these kinds of presentations so how can we trust the feedback?" (not _your_ exact words, but I'm trying to make a point). Whether or not my system has the capability of delivering "reference sonics," I have experienced incredibly dynamic, house-shaking audio tracks on my setup as well as ho-hum varieties that a _plethora_ of people have agreed with in terms of what I found on these tracks, indicating to me _something_ is right with what I'm hearing based on my setup. For example, I found the TrueHD mixes on _Star Trek Into Darkness_ and _G.I. Joe: Retalliation_ to be nearly reference-quality in sheer impact and dynamics -- and I pointed this out in the reviews, which almost everyone agreed with. Here, I didn't think the audio mix was that great, regardless of how "low end" you (or others) may think my system is; the fact of the matter is I review for many print publications and other online portals and none of the editorial staff on any of these sites or in any of these magazines have an issue with the gear I'm running.

With regard to your comments about my findings on the Blu-ray's picture quality, I did state that these elements could be _purposeful photographic attempts_ at capturing a mood, not a problem with the transfer itself...as I do with almost every video quality analysis I do on each title when I find the quality to be soft or lacking in detail. In the case of _World War Z_, I pointed out my feelings when viewing this feature twice already since owning it -- I am not the only reviewer who found the elements (especially in the opening sequence within Pitt's character's family's kitchen) soft and hazy, approaching almost DVD-like territory..._Blu-ray.com_ made it very clear in its rendition of the video analysis that this is far from high def eye candy that should be used as demo material; as reviewers we _have to point out what we experience during the viewing of these titles for whatever reason they appear to us in the way they do_. I found the video to be overtly soft and somewhat bright, and I merely _reported_ that to you guys -- whether that was intentional by Forster and the filmmaking team or a result of some post-production tampering, it was there.

I just think some of your commentary was a bit harsh and somewhat hurtful in some ways; I am merely attempting to bring to you guys some insight with regard to these titles that get released on BD and DVD, hopefully yielding some good back and forth discussions about the plots and technical presentations. It's okay to disagree about anything and that's healthy -- but to call someone out for their gear not being up to spec and find it curious that they're doing film reviews with this said gear is a bit unfair I think.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Audiofan1 said:


> This movie had some serious sonic energy! and that scène at 1:05 says it all :hsd: As for the video I have to agree pure artistic intent with a few shoots that were nice but overall captured the mood :T


Again, perhaps "lacking sonic energy" isn't the right phrase to be using here -- what I essentially meant was, in general, the film's DTS-HD MA audio track appeared to lacking in sheer "volume heft" throughout the feature's run. Not during, specifically, the big action setpieces and zombie attack sequences per se, but during the in between, quieter moments -- there was a "hole" in the audio that I can't quite explain via words. It was somewhat soft and hushed during most moments in my opinion, requiring large gooses of master volume hiking to really immerse me in the onscreen mayhem -- this doesn't occur during playback of _most_ other Blu-rays or DVDs in my system so it seemed suspicious to me. 

The sequences in which the plane goes down outside the W.H.O. research facility, the Jerusalem zombie attack and some others were accompanied by solid wallops of LFE -- but nothing on the order of what other films I have reviewed have delivered (some examples I gave earlier). This also begins to dip into the area that the member I responded to before this reply here to you brought up -- that my lack of playing film soundtracks at or near reference level is questionable as well. I don't find this to be the case for argument, at all; I know many media reviewers personally who don't run their systems at reference level to review the discs that come across their desks and they still have the ability to make out sonic imperfections or perfections within the audio codecs. I know the capabilities of my setup and its particular characteristics and behaviors -- from disc to disc, I have an idea what constitutes a "hot" or "overcooked" track and what makes for a "weaker" or quieter one. Based on listening levels I normally am set to, _World War Z_'s 7.1 Master Audio track was much quieter and lower in overall output dynamics on my setup than many, many other new titles I have sampled. Now, it's possible I got a copy from my local Target that was fubar and compromised somehow -- but I can only report what I experienced with this title. 

That being said, it seems I am in the massive minority on this one based on other reviewers' feedback and reports regarding the Master Audio soundtrack as well as from feedback from the membership here -- everyone thought this was a rousing, in-your-face mix with off-the-charts dynamics, so it's one of those instances I'm just going to have to disagree based on my personal experience with the title. 

With regard to your comments about the video -- indeed, this was an overtly soft, somewhat hazy presentation in 2.40:1 but it may have definitely been due to artistic intent, which I always recognize. I have to point out that for me, personally, the last few Blu-rays that have exhibited this kind of gauzy, soft look -- such as _Olympus Has Fallen_ from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment -- have been kind of turn-offs to watch and I feel as though the _angle_ is going in the direction of creating somewhat soft visuals for whatever reason, having little to do with artistic intent (but this is most likely not the case). Of course, these transfers don't remain soft throughout the whole feature run -- the outdoor sequences of the aforementioned _Olympus Has Fallen_ when the camera scans the White House lawn, for example, are rendered with remarkable high def clarity, as were much of the scenes in Jerusalem in _World War Z_.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Regarding the audio again, there is a profound difference between dynamic and loud. You seem to mix the two up sometimes. 
It is the very soft parts of this movie that makes the loud parts really shine. In one word; dynamic. If you want loud, go to any run-of-the-mill blockbuster, Skyfall comes to mind as a very loud and in your face mix. The subtleties in the softer parts of WWZ combined with refined LFE in the louder parts makes this a very good mix in my book. Maybe not something to impress your audio-illierate friends with, but the fact that the LFE never seems bloated and there just for the sake of it is a huge plus. Besides, there are some really earth-moving moments in the film, made all the more exciting by being few and far between. 

So, crank that baby up! That'll fix the soft parts, and make the loud parts even better!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

atledreier said:


> Regarding the audio again, there is a profound difference between dynamic and loud. You seem to mix the two up sometimes.


I thought you had mentioned that you "don't read my reviews." How could you state, then, that I "seem to mix (the two) up _sometimes_" if this is the first of my reviews you have read? 

I completely understand the difference between dynamic and loud -- the thing is, there are some reviewers that use these two references interchangably to describe aggressive audio tracks (for example: One might say "Wow -- now THAT was a dynamic, off the hook mix!"). Dynamic range, by definition, is the utter differentiating scale between loud and soft passages -- but when I speak of "dynamics," I speak of utter crushing, aggressive audio cues. 



> It is the very soft parts of this movie that makes the loud parts really shine. In one word; dynamic. If you want loud, go to any run-of-the-mill blockbuster, Skyfall comes to mind as a very loud and in your face mix. The subtleties in the softer parts of WWZ combined with refined LFE in the louder parts makes this a very good mix in my book. Maybe not something to impress your audio-illierate friends with, but the fact that the LFE never seems bloated and there just for the sake of it is a huge plus. Besides, there are some really earth-moving moments in the film, made all the more exciting by being few and far between.


Those "soft parts" in the audio track that you describe above is _not_ what I'm referring to -- I know what you mean, completely, about the "dips" between the action setpieces and the dialogue-driven sequences, but that's not what I'm trying to point out about this mix which bothered me. Have you seen or rented _G.I. Joe: Retalliation_ or _Star Trek Into Darkness_? Ask those who have discussed those Blu-ray releases with me on here about their TrueHD tracks and how you could literally "feel" the sonic energy being transmitted from the "weight" of those mixes...it was truly incredible and reference-like, in my opinion, in delivery. That didn't happen with _World War Z_ and what's worse, I felt like there was something missing from the "heft" and "energy" of the action sequences especially towards the beginning -- the first Philly zombie attack sequence just didn't throw me off my couch, even when cranked up, and I felt as if there was a "dynamic hole" somewhere in the audio that's difficult to describe as I have been saying.

Funny you mention _Skyfall_ -- I didn't get a chance to review this title for this site because I was going through some bad personal stuff in my life with the loss of our dog not too long before, but as an avid fan of the Daniel Craig 007 franchise trilogy it's on my shelf on Blu-ray and I watch it regularly. Call me crazy, but I didn't think _that_ Master Audio track was that "off the chains" either -- it was definitely good and carried gobs of dynamics (in the low to loud scale sense) but it still wasn't quasi-reference audio like I'd say _Dark Knight Rises_ was (or, of course, the aforementioned _G.I. Joe_ sequel or _Star Trek Into Darkness_; ironically, both mediocre films). There was absolutely excellent use of directionality on that track -- the opening sequence where Bond is chasing "Patrice" (was that his name?) to get the hard drive through Turkey's Grand Bazaar exhibits incredible panning and directionality as their bikes zoom and roar this way and that through the surround channels -- as well as wallops of LFE in certain spots that nearly brought my house down, such as when "Silva" unleashes the bomb in the London tunnel that brings the subway train down the hole towards Bond (this was a wild, Earth-shaking experience when cranked up). But it _still_ didn't _feel_ hefty and overtly "presence-forward" like _Dark Knight Rises_ or the other titles I mentioned; I know this is difficult to explain and subsequently understand, but you could almost sense the audio track accompanying the _Dark Knight Rises_ Blu-ray "breathing" from its weight and presence. 

As for your advice on "crankin' it up," it's definitely noteworthy -- but I prefer the tracks that don't _need_ all that kind of "goosing" to really get going, know what I mean? And I think that's where _World War Z_ ultimately disappointed me. :T


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I liked Skyfall, don't get me wrong. And I get what you say about the "weight" of a soundtrack, and I agree they are hard to describe traits of audio.
For what it's worth, the WWZ film is portraying humans flocking. Not sure how much ULF energy that would produce. The explosions seem adequate in LFE energy imo, and the imaging is less agressive than many, but the subtleties are really great. I appreciate the aggressive surround handling of movies like the Skyfall opening sequence and Saving Private Ryan invasion sequences, but I somehow enjoy the subtle soundtracks even more. The sublime use of surround steering in "das Boot" spring to mind.

Having said that, I hope you enjoy your next review subject a little more!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone else see this yet and have any thoughts about the Blu-ray's audio/video quality?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The movie was outstanding. As far as video I saw no difference from when I watched it at the theater to the bluray transfer. Disappointing as far as video goes!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> The movie was outstanding. As far as video I saw no difference from when I watched it at the theater to the bluray transfer. Disappointing as far as video goes!


Thanks for checkin' in and commenting, asere! 

Do you agree the video transfer was somewhat soft -- though probably intentionally so by Forster -- and gauzy, rendering the presentation a bit lean on the details?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Very lean on details. Its one of those that between bluray and dvd looks almost the same. If I make sense.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Osage, finally got to read your review and I must say after I viewed this movie via blue-ray the video was on par with what you experienced. The sound however I must disagree as the movie was meant to be experienced in the full 7.1 HD. There are very subtle sounds going on in the rear channels that made the hairs on my neck stand up like the clicking of teeth which I react to like nails on a chalk board for instance. Also the Helicopter fly overs are particularly well executed for 7.1. I didn't notice any issues with filtering and the explosions had plenty of very low end rumble especially in Jerusalem.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> Very lean on details. Its one of those that between bluray and dvd looks almost the same. If I make sense.


Totally makes sense; I often comment about Blu-rays and DVDs looking somewhat alike when the Blu-ray transfers happen to appear soft. :T

However, the whole presentation didn't look like this from beginning to end -- as the film progressed, I noticed that, especially in the Jerusalem sequences, raw detail began to come to life and really clean the look of the film up.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

ericzim said:


> Hello Osage, finally got to read your review and I must say after I viewed this movie via blue-ray the video was on par with what you experienced. The sound however I must disagree as the movie was meant to be experienced in the full 7.1 HD. There are very subtle sounds going on in the rear channels that made the hairs on my neck stand up like the clicking of teeth which I react to like nails on a chalk board for instance. Also the Helicopter fly overs are particularly well executed for 7.1. I didn't notice any issues with filtering and the explosions had plenty of very low end rumble especially in Jerusalem.


Hello Eric,

Thank you very much for commenting and for your opinions/feedback -- I have replied to your private message as well, so look for that. :T

Ahhhh...the good ole _World War Z_ debate, huh? Seems everyone tends to agree about the video being a bit on the soft side -- though most likely intentionally so -- but I happen to be in the vast minority when it comes to the audio. :huh: :crying: You are most likely right -- that the 7.1 track, being "dumbed down" to 5.1, loses something (which happened with a handful of other DTS-HD MA-equipped titles I've experienced such as _Avengers, Captain America_ and _Thor_). However, what I experienced wasn't really a lack of audio cue details as you cite -- it wasn't as if I was sitting there thinking "where are the subtle sound effects here?" or "there's a 'hole' in the surround stage that seems 'off' or 'missing'" (I have experienced just this with the aforementioned _Avengers_ where it sounded to me as if some of the surround scape was "incomplete") -- it was more a sheer lack of raw heft or weight to the track...it seemed to me the overall mastering volume was on the low side, requiring jacking up of the master volume on the AVR to compensate. Now -- this could very well be a result of what we're discussing here, the fact that some directional information is missing when the track is played back via a 5.1 setup, but I don't see, as my opinion, why this would affect my perception about the track's _volume_ and presence. 

I just didn't find it as engaging as some other films' soundtracks but I am very critical of these sorts of things as you well know...:coocoo: :coocoo::blink: :T

Thanks very much for your opinions; looking forward to further discussing _World War Z_ with you once everything settles down in your neck of the woods (please see my PM) -- I wish you, your wife and your family the very best of health! :T


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Osage, good review as always. Hopefully I will be able to get this bluray solo and be able to comment on the video and audio. Keep on with the great reviews!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bxbigpipi said:


> Hey Osage, good review as always. Hopefully I will be able to get this bluray solo and be able to comment on the video and audio. Keep on with the great reviews!


Hello, 'pipi!

Thanks so much for contributing to the thread and for your kind comments, as always! Did you see this film yet?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Osage_Winter said:


> Hello, 'pipi! Thanks so much for contributing to the thread and for your kind comments, as always! Did you see this film yet?


Yes I have seen the movie and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bxbigpipi said:


> Yes I have seen the movie and thought it was pretty good.


Indeed, it was pretty good -- but going back over it at home a few times after sitting through the theatrical presentation when it came out, I was struck by the overwhelming confirmation that this was merely just an "okay" zombie picture...in fact, if I could do it all over again, I probably wouldn't have bought the Blu-ray as I feel as though it won't get much repeat play in my home. That's not to say it was bad -- I just feel like it was one of those that could have been better, though I don't really know in which aspect...

If you do get to view and analyze the Blu-ray, I'd be very much interested in hearing your thoughts about the audio and video so please check back into the thread...:T


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Good review Osage! I saw the WWZ BR twice over the last week with different people who had not seen the theatrical release and everyone enjoyed it. 

I have to say I did enjoy the audio side a bit more than you did; the grenade scene in Israel and the cargo plane taking off and landing had some notable LFE with the rest of the audio track being very solid. I kept my MV at -13 which is slightly higher than the average movie but I didn't have to make any adjustments during the film.

Overall it's a good, albeit tame, zombie movie with some plot holes I think they did a good job and it gets my recommendation.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Infrasonic said:


> Good review Osage! I saw the WWZ BR twice over the last week with different people who had not seen the theatrical release and everyone enjoyed it.
> 
> I have to say I did enjoy the audio side a bit more than you did; the grenade scene in Israel and the cargo plane taking off and landing had some notable LFE with the rest of the audio track being very solid. I kept my MV at -13 which is slightly higher than the average movie but I didn't have to make any adjustments during the film.
> 
> Overall it's a good, albeit tame, zombie movie with some plot holes I think they did a good job and it gets my recommendation.


Hey Infra!

Good to hear from you again, my friend! Thanks so much for the kind words, as always; indeed, it does seem I am one of very few who found the audio to be a bit substandard on this release. The initial zombie attack in Philadelphia didn't really impress or wow me, instead making me feel as though something was "missing" from the elements here that restrained the track's heft and power -- perhaps the fact that I was running the track in 5.1 and not 7.1 as I was discussing with Eric on previous pages. 

I'm working on my DVD review of Rob Zombie's _Lords of Salem_ now and will have that up soon...


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes the initial attack didn't have much "heft" as you said; even when the truck went barreling though the cars (I also have a 5.1 system btw). If you have the time check out the Jerusalem scene again, the heft is in full effect there :hsd:

I'm not a fan of horror movies but I'll read your new review nonetheless


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well there seems to quite the controversy among us shacksters about this film. I really wish my theater was finished so I could truely evaluate your comments. I did break down & watcht this (not a zombie fan) & was pleasantly surprised. It was enough plot for me to get past mindless killing & flesh eating. The LFE also impressed me, but I must add I did not get to fully enjoy it as my wife kept yelling down to turn it down. Definantly impressed her :foottap::dontknow:

Still it is another zombie movie, might watch it again when the wifes not home, but I doubt it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey Infra!
> 
> Good to hear from you again, my friend! Thanks so much for the kind words, as always; indeed, it does seem I am one of very few who found the audio to be a bit substandard on this release. The initial zombie attack in Philadelphia didn't really impress or wow me, instead making me feel as though something was "missing" from the elements here that restrained the track's heft and power -- perhaps the fact that I was running the track in 5.1 and not 7.1 as I was discussing with Eric on previous pages.
> 
> I'm working on my DVD review of Rob Zombie's Lords of Salem now and will have that up soon...


Can't wait for you to have The Lords of Salem reviewed. That is one film that most people are saying is no good and Rob should just stick to music.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Infrasonic said:


> Yes the initial attack didn't have much "heft" as you said; even when the truck went barreling though the cars (I also have a 5.1 system btw). If you have the time check out the Jerusalem scene again, the heft is in full effect there :hsd:


I totally agree -- that moment when the truck went barelling through the cars didn't contain that much "oooomph" which was curious to me; this set the stage, as it were, for the remainder of the track in my opinion (save for that Jerusalem sequence which I recognize as one of the better and which you point out above) and its kind of "restrained" character. 



> I'm not a fan of horror movies but I'll read your new review nonetheless


Thank you! Let me know what you thought. :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Tonto said:


> Well there seems to quite the controversy among us shacksters about this film. I really wish my theater was finished so I could truely evaluate your comments. I did break down & watcht this (not a zombie fan) & was pleasantly surprised. It was enough plot for me to get past mindless killing & flesh eating. The LFE also impressed me, but I must add I did not get to fully enjoy it as my wife kept yelling down to turn it down. Definantly impressed her :foottap::dontknow:
> 
> Still it is another zombie movie, might watch it again when the wifes not home, but I doubt it.


Indeed, Tonto; the concensus seems to be the audio was great and I am just whack and need to throw myself off the proverbial cliff for not picking up on any of this stuff...:yikes: :rofl: :rofl:

Seriously though, as I have been discussing with Infrasonic above, some of the sequences on the Blu-ray -- such as the opening Philadelphia scene -- weren't that moving to me, making me feel as if the track could have been so much "stronger"...:huh:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

asere said:


> Can't wait for you to have The Lords of Salem reviewed. That is one film that most people are saying is no good and Rob should just stick to music.


LOL thanks asere...indeed, this was a weird one...

The review is up now! 

Thanks, my friend. :T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> LOL thanks asere...indeed, this was a weird one...
> 
> The review is up now!
> 
> Thanks, my friend. :T


Thank you! I shall begin reading!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

:T


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

Grenade scene was a bass monster!!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bmoney003 said:


> Grenade scene was a bass monster!!


Do you mean the sequence in which the Israeli soldier throws the grenade towards the oncoming slew of zombies in that stairwell in Jerusalem? If so, I recall this scene being accompanied by a deep wallop of bass that almost sucked the air out of the room (much like the scene in _Live Free or Die Hard_ in DTS-HD Master Audio when Willis ducks in that tunnel to avoid being hit by the flying car overhead, which contained bass so air-sucking and deep, it actually moves your pantleg if you have your volume up high enough) -- but from what I also recall, it was ever-too-brief...:gulp:


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup that was the one. And man it was awesome!!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bmoney003 said:


> Yup that was the one. And man it was awesome!!


I recall it, and it was solid, but from my recollection not as tactile in response as, say, LFE drops on titles like _The Haunting_ (DVD, DTS-ES), _War of the Worlds_ (DVD, DTS) or the aforementioned _Live Free or Die Hard_ (Blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio)...

Just my two cents...


----------

